# Uh oh, this is it ? E90 Interior



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The interior of the E90 ?


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Is it me or did I not see iDrive? thank god.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

If so, that is a huge step backwards in terms of quality. It looks about on par with the 1-series interior. The E46 is very rich in comparison. Of course, this is just based on appearances in this photo.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Oh I hope it isn't....  

That looks terrible. Just when I began to get used to the new intrument panel treatment, they re-do the center console as well. :tsk: 

Why does BMW feel that keeping the cockpit feel with the dash being sloped and cantered toward the driver is a bad thing? All the slab sides and the recessed radio and climate controls make me think low-end Japanees econobox :thumbdwn: 

BMW seems to be going out of its way to keep me in the used car market


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I notice some of the 5 series sharp swooping lines.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

What the heck is the round button for? Turning off DSC?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> What the heck is the round button for?


Engine Start


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> What the heck is the round button for? Turning off DSC?


 Next to the AC vents?

Looks like a start/stop button.

This is not good.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

What are those buttons on the dash vents?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Engine Start


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> What are those buttons on the dash vents?


One is the hazard button. I'll bet one of the others is for rear window defrost or for door locks. I get the feeling there are no buttons on the lower console between the seats as in the E46.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Why does BMW feel that keeping the cockpit feel with the dash being sloped and cantered toward the driver is a bad thing? All the slab sides and the recessed radio and climate controls make me think low-end Japanees econobox :thumbdwn:


I asked this question at the NY Auto Show during the CCA early preview, and the product manager response was that they just shifted to a new "paradigm" for center console design. The "old paradigm" was that if you sweep your right arm, you should be able to reach all the buttons in that manner. They said that trend is gone, and they have moved towards this new design.

So expect it on every BMW they make until the sales hurt so much they can't help but redesign it. Sad. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> They said that trend is gone


How the f- they know that the trend is gone ? I say, no it's not :tsk:


----------



## Phantasie (May 20, 2004)

Hmm, not that great! I like the current interior better.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

alee said:


> I asked this question at the NY Auto Show during the CCA early preview, and the product manager response was that they just shifted to a new "paradigm" for center console design. The "old paradigm" was that if you sweep your right arm, you should be able to reach all the buttons in that manner. They said that trend is gone, and they have moved towards this new design.
> 
> So expect it on every BMW they make until the sales hurt so much they can't help but redesign it. Sad. :thumbdwn:


It is so dumb to call proper ergonomics a trend. It isn't a fashion statement to have the controls within reach of the driver, it is just good design.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> I asked this question at the NY Auto Show during the CCA early preview, and the product manager response was that they just shifted to a new "paradigm" for center console design. The "old paradigm" was that if you sweep your right arm, you should be able to reach all the buttons in that manner. They said that trend is gone, and they have moved towards this new design.
> 
> So expect it on every BMW they make until the sales hurt so much they can't help but redesign it. Sad. :thumbdwn:


If the old paradigm is "ease of use," and that's gone, is the new paradigm "unease of use?"

That interior is fugly, but it comes as no surprise. After seeing the dramatic loss of quality from the E39-->E60 and E38-->E65, I was expecting to see the same thing in the E46-->E90 transition.

Sad, really.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

What purpose does a start button provide? Two steps to start the car, put the key in and push a button... whatever.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> It is so dumb to call proper ergonomics a trend. It isn't a fashion statement to have the controls within reach of the driver, it is just good design.


It gets better... they justify the new paradigm because I-Drive is supposed to solve all of that. I-Drive being the "new" paradigm for automotive ergonomics.

Because there are just too many new features, and consequently too many buttons, the only button/knob the driver really needs access to is the I-Drive knob.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

alee said:


> I asked this question at the NY Auto Show during the CCA early preview, and the product manager response was that they just shifted to a new "paradigm" for center console design. The "old paradigm" was that if you sweep your right arm, you should be able to reach all the buttons in that manner. They said that trend is gone, and they have moved towards this new design.
> 
> So expect it on every BMW they make until the sales hurt so much they can't help but redesign it. Sad. :thumbdwn:


 

So...they have decided to move away from very good ergonomics and appearence to...umm...umm.... :dunno:

It's not as ergonomic/functional and it certainly doesn't look better, so you can't call it an improvement (IMO). I guess is another of those design trends they will have to explain to us for us to truly appreciate. Should we call it the Corolla design school? :thumbdwn:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> What purpose does a start button provide? Two steps to start the car, put the key in and push a button... whatever.


Looks like the E65 candybar "key" migrated to this interior. You can see the rectangular hole, below the start button.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

so, are people really still looking forward to buying a 1/2 series?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You'll also notice they've also started to move away from the "greenhouse" style designs and the windows have become smaller and smaller. This was also mentioned at the auto show. This is due to industry "trends" where today's drivers feel "safer" when surrounded by more sheet metal. So as the market demands this, they have adjusted their designs to fit this demand.

So you may as well say goodbye :wave: to your beautiful expansive view out the front, side and rear, and get used to looking out much narrower glass.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

alee said:


> It gets better... they justify the new paradigm because I-Drive is supposed to solve all of that. I-Drive being the "new" paradigm for automotive ergonomics.
> 
> Because there are just too many new features, and consequently too many buttons, the only button/knob the driver really needs access to is the I-Drive knob.


Oh, dear god.... 

Just to give them the benifit of the doubt that I-Drive is the "future"  then why don't they at least canter the console towards the driver so they can read the displays easier?

Did anyone read the latest Peter Egan article in R&T about restoration of todays cars? I found it pretty funny that the little graphic at the top of his article portrayed a "classic" E60 up on blocks being resored and looking as if it had been sitting in a barn for a long time.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

LarryN said:


> Looks like the E65 candybar "key" migrated to this interior. You can see the rectangular hole, below the start button.


Okay I'm not familiar with e65 starting, so you put the key in and pull the key out and hit he starter button? Less moving parts so maybe not a bad thing, seems like there could be a better way to start a car than that though.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I assume that there will be controls on the steering wheel for the radio and cruise control.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> I assume that there will be controls on the steering wheel for the radio and cruise control.


hopefully they'll be on the back of the wheel like in the MINI. Great design--much better than the E46 controls.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow. Truly craptacular. It looks like the inerior of some mid-line Opel from the 80s. Its still better than the e60's interior since it doesn't have that awful double-hump dash.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks like the last classic BMW interior will be residing in the X5.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Okay I'm not familiar with e65 starting, so you put the key in and pull the key out and hit he starter button? Less moving parts so maybe not a bad thing, seems like there could be a better way to start a car than that though.


The E65 has a fob, for a key.. about the size of a zippo lighter. It gets inserted into a similar rectanglar hole. I wonder if it will contain keyless tech, like the benz, where you only have to be in a short range of the car to be able to start it. If you have the key in your pocket, it still works.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> How the f- they know that the trend is gone ? I say, no it's not :tsk:


No sh1t, that is one of the things I like most of my interior lay. Good thing my plan is to personalize my ZHP, get a beater and keep the E46 well into the future.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> It gets better... they justify the new paradigm because I-Drive is supposed to solve all of that. I-Drive being the "new" paradigm for automotive ergonomics.
> 
> Because there are just too many new features, and consequently too many buttons, the only button/knob the driver really needs access to is the I-Drive knob.


Tell them to put down the crack pipe, it is a sad day for many current owners  :banghead: :irate:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I can't get over the fact that they are (already have) separating the dash from the middle console. It looks so wrong in a BMW.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I can't get over the fact that they are (already have) separating the dash from the middle console. It looks so wrong in a BMW.


These comments made me take a second look...

You are right. It is a completely different piece. I see that causing a lot of problems in the future with sqeeks and other noises as the car ages.

Before my BMW I owned a Pontiac Grand Am with a dash set up very similar to the one in the picture :tsk: . Every place you had seperate dash pieces coming together were areas for noise. I was always on a squeek hut, and by the time I traded that POS in, driving on the horrible Oklahoma City roads would make my car sound like I had a flock of birds stuck in the dash. The materials in the Pontiac were cheaper (not by much from what I have seen on the Z4 and X3), but I can still see a real potential problem from long term car owners like myself.


----------



## Mohegan29 (Jan 15, 2004)

*MPG Gauge*

And it looks like they are sticking with that ridculous, useless, distracting MPG needle under the tachometer :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mohegan29 said:


> And it looks like they are sticking with that ridculous, useless, distracting MPG needle under the tachometer :thumbdwn:


And no water temperature gauge


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

LarryN said:


> The E65 has a fob, for a key.. about the size of a zippo lighter. It gets inserted into a similar rectanglar hole. I wonder if it will contain keyless tech, like the benz, where you only have to be in a short range of the car to be able to start it. If you have the key in your pocket, it still works.


Not bad I guess, the only problem I see is if the car will not lock with the remote there will be no key to manually lock and unlock the car.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks like they brought the whole "flame surfacing" theme to the dash inside the car as well. If this is what it really looks like, I can't believe how much BMW is regressing with the interiors of their vehicles. 

While car companies like Kia and Hyundai work to make their interiors at least look luxurious on the level of the German marks, BMW is working to bring their interiors down to the level of the korean sh1tboxes.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Mohegan29 said:


> And it looks like they are sticking with that ridculous, useless, distracting MPG needle under the tachometer :thumbdwn:


Call me a sucker for tradition, but every BMW I have driven/rode in for the last 15+ years has had it. While being pretty useless, I always liked it and almost expect to see it there on the speedo :dunno:

The lack of a water temp gage is unexcuseable. :thumbdwn: Even on the E46 I was dissapointed to see that I didn't have an oil and electrical guage in addition to the water temp. Heck my old '91 Jeep Cherokee war horse came with a full set of guages.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> And no water temperature gauge


An M exclusive, no doubt!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

No water temperature gauge! This is a drivers car it needs a temp gauge and put a damn oil gauge back in.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TD said:


> Auto CC is not standard in all markets on current models. In other parts of the world, 3ers and even 5ers come standard with "manual" CC. And it's too bad we can't get it here. I prefer it.


 :stupid:

After living with my auto CC for the last 5 years, I am ready to go back to the "old fashion" method.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

atyclb said:


> hopefully they'll be on the back of the wheel like in the MINI. Great design--much better than the E46 controls.


MINI doesn't have them there anymore. Apparently U.S. drivers weren't smart enough to figure out how to use them. Now they have a four way toggle switch on the front of each spoke of the wheel. :thumbdwn:

I can't even pretend to have an opinion about the e90 based on that picture. You can't tell anything from it, including what car it is or whether it is the final design. If it is the e90, I won't be getting one. But that's ok - I will probably get a CTS-V instead anyway.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

rwg said:


> MINI doesn't have them there anymore. Apparently U.S. drivers weren't smart enough to figure out how to use them. Now they have a four way toggle switch on the front of each spoke of the wheel. :thumbdwn:


really? that's terrible!


----------



## DevExpert (Sep 6, 2003)

WOW


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

alee said:


> 1er interior:


The controls _are_ canted towards the driver. :dunno:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

hmm half Z4 steering wheel, half M3 steering wheel....:dunno: guess it's better then ALL 74 steering wheel. 

The rest is eh


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> The controls _are_ canted towards the driver. :dunno:


They are. But BMW product managers have continued to reiterate that the driver oriented arc from the sweep of your right arm is dead.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

alee said:


> I asked this question at the NY Auto Show during the CCA early preview, and the product manager response was that they just shifted to a new "paradigm" for center console design. The "old paradigm" was that if you sweep your right arm, you should be able to reach all the buttons in that manner. They said that trend is gone, and they have moved towards this new design.
> 
> So expect it on every BMW they make until the sales hurt so much they can't help but redesign it. Sad. :thumbdwn:


The only "paradigm" that I see by eliminating the slanted center console is _cost reduction_. Then they can make only one lower center dash section for all markets (RH and LH drive) instead of two.

This "new design language" is getting difficult to justify by BMW without looking like they really don't have a clue of what they are doing... every other manufacturer including the Big Three, universally known for crappy, cheap interiors, are now making great improvements in interior design, marterials and execution. When I get nicely impressed by a $25,000 _F150_ interior and disgusted by the $40,000+++ X3's, something is not right...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> What purpose does a start button provide? Two steps to start the car, put the key in and push a button... whatever.


Keyless start. You carry the key on you - the car unlocks, no buttons. You climb in and press the start button - no fumbling with a key or twisting.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Mr. E said:


> With the HVAC dials, does that mean that auto climate control has gone bye-bye, or is this just a mule with a temporary console slapped together for driver comfort? In any case, the non-driver-oriented dash layout is enough to kill any enthusiasm I had for the E90.
> 
> Also, I think the lack of a visible i-Drive button may be because there doesn't appear to be NAV in the pictured car. i-Drive is reportedly only needed on the 1er with NAV.


sure hope this is a mule. I detest rotary dials for climate control. quite simply, they're not comfortable for me. I prefer the set it and forget it aspect of a real auto climate control. of course BMW still doesn't have that either with that stupid f--king dial at the top of the dash.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Keyless start. You carry the key on you - the car unlocks, no buttons. You climb in and press the start button - no fumbling with a key or twisting.


isn't there a time when maybe you wouldn't want the car to unlock... even though you are near it?

maybe the CompSci side of my brain at work but this seems part of the back and forth of automation vs customization.


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

To go along with those interior pics, here's the latest exterior ones I've seen floating around....

What do you guys think? I think it's lost alot of its character... I'd take an e46 any day of the week....


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> sure hope this is a mule. I detest rotary dials for climate control. quite simply, they're not comfortable for me. I prefer the set it and forget it aspect of a real auto climate control. of course BMW still doesn't have that either with that stupid f--king dial at the top of the dash.


 That dial is one of the greatest things ever. I hate it when I have to drive a car without it.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

TD said:


> That dial is one of the greatest things ever. I hate it when I have to drive a car without it.


It negates the concept of auto climate control. If it were auto then I'd set 67 degrees and the car would do what is necessary to keep it there. Too warm, go to AC, too cold, go to heat. It's not rocket science. And it sure as hell isn't automatic climate control.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SoN][c said:


> To go along with those interior pics, here's the latest exterior ones I've seen floating around....
> 
> What do you guys think? I think it's lost alot of its character... I'd take an e46 any day of the week....]


Those are E60 and E63 photoshops  (and hopefully stays so too :eeps: )


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

TD said:


> That dial is one of the greatest things ever. I hate it when I have to drive a car without it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Technic said:


> The only "paradigm" that I see by eliminating the slanted center console is _cost reduction_. Then they can make only one lower center dash section for all markets (RH and LH drive) instead of two.
> 
> This "new design language" is getting difficult to justify by BMW without looking like they really don't have a clue of what they are doing... every other manufacturer including the Big Three, universally known for crappy, cheap interiors, are now making great improvements in interior design, marterials and execution. When I get nicely impressed by a $25,000 _F150_ interior and disgusted by the $40,000+++ X3's, something is not right...


 :stupid:

I agree completely. I remember going to auto shows in the past and being blown away by BMW's interiors. This past year at the Dallas Auto Show, the first display I visited was BMW's, and I must say that I was not impressed. Even the gf commented unprompted on how far downhill BMW interiors have come. What made it worse was that my next stop at the show was at the new Ford F150 Lariat. The interior of that truck absoolutely amazed me and IMO put the lower level Bimmers to shame (quality of the leather, overall appearance, etc.).

Come on BMW, the F150 is a truck and costs 15-20 grand less...

As far as the E90, I'm reserving a relatively open mind until I see the final product, but this is hard to do based on the trends that I've seen.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

What I like:

- the steering wheel rim is nice and meaty
- you can always drive your S.O.'s car


----------



## Sprockett (May 24, 2004)

SoN][c said:


> To go along with those interior pics, here's the latest exterior ones I've seen floating around....
> 
> What do you guys think? I think it's lost alot of its character... I'd take an e46 any day of the week....


Looks like something Chrysler would design, I'm glad I got my 330I now, It's going to be in my driveway for quite a while... man that's hideous :bawling:


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

SoN][c said:


> To go along with those interior pics, here's the latest exterior ones I've seen floating around....
> 
> What do you guys think? I think it's lost alot of its character... I'd take an e46 any day of the week....


Not totally sold on the outside look and I definitely *don't* like the inside pics?
On the outside pics are those double xenons? That I might like.


----------

